# RST First Platinum



## Nofaith (18. September 2009)

Hi!

Dann gleich mal ein paar Fragen zur First Platinum:

1. Welche Änderungen wird's für 2010 an der Gabel geben?
2. Max. zulässige Scheibengrössen?

CU

Uwe


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (18. September 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

die F1RST wird unverändert weiter produziert, mit Luftkammer, hydraulischem Lockout, Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung (getrennt einstellbar), Post-mount, der Scheibenbremsdurchmesser ist maximal 180mm, wie bisher auch.
Einzige Neuerung zum Nachrüsten wichtig: es wird als Ersatzteil einen neuen, sehr edlen Remote-Hebel geben, damit die Gabel vom Lenker aus blockiert werden kann. Ausser dem Aussehen wurden die Mechanik und die Montagemöglichkeiten am Lenker verbessert. Hersteller haben dieses Teil sogar schon in einigen Serien verwendet. Für den Endverbraucher: coming soon!

Zudem wird eine Version mit V-Bremse aufgelegt, für die Liebhaber der mechanischen und äußerst wirkungsvollen Felgenbremsen oder auch der hydraulischen Felgenbremsen.

Eine weitere technische Besonderheit der Gabel für ambitionierte CC-Fahrer: der Federweg kann von 100mm auf 80mm Federweg reduziert werden, dazu sind zwar einige technische Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten notwendig, aber keine Extra-Bauteile, die getauscht werden müssen! Ein Besuch beim Fachhändler wäre hier sinnvoll, der nimmt den Umbau vor.

Viele Grüße

T.G.I.F.

get out and ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (24. September 2009)

Hallo,
wenn man den Hebel auch für andere Gabeln anderer Hersteller oder für Selbstbaufernbedienungen an versenkbaren Sattelstützen benutzen kann und der Hebel dann auch noch erschwinglich ist-dann würde ich sagen das wird der Renner!


----------



## Padde131 (3. März 2010)

Bei Avid Scheibenbremsen sind die mittlere Größe ja 185er, sind die auch schon nichtmehr zugelassen, und dann nurnoch auf eigene Verantwortung? 
Und gibt es den Remote als Nachrüstsatz für 08/09er First Air Gabeln? 
Und wo liegt dieser Preislich? 

MFG
Patrick


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. März 2010)

Hallo Padde131,

wegen der ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe melden wir uns morgen noch einmal.
Was den RST Remote Lockout Hebel am Lenker betrifft, so wird HÃ¤ndlern Ã¼ber die deutsche RST Vertretung Paul Lange & Co. ein komplettes NachrÃ¼stkit angeboten.
*Also wie immer kÃ¶nnen dieses nur HÃ¤ndler bestellen, dies bitten wir zu beachten.*
Die Artikelnummer des RL Kits ist die FA 003856261, der Verkaufspreis liegt deutlich unter â¬ 30,-.
So kann man sein Rad recht kostengÃ¼nstig aufbohren 

GruÃ vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Padde131 (4. März 2010)

Danke schonmal für die info. Das mit der Scheibe wäre nochmal gut zu erfahren, da ich mir sonst überlegen müsste noch ne 160er scheibe zu bestellen. 
Danke für die Artikelnummer, kann ich dann morgen an meinen Händler/Chef weitergeben  

MFG
Patrick


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. März 2010)

Hallo Padde131,

wegen der 185mm Scheibe lassen wir gerade mal die Testmaschinen anrollen und werden schnellstmöglich bescheid geben wenn wir grünes Licht geben können oder eben nicht.
Also bitte noch ein wenig Geduld - die einzige Aussage die wir bis dato machen können, ist "bis jetzt auf eigenes Risiko".

Und noch viel Spaß beim Basteln 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Skali (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

das ganze würde mich auch interessieren zu wissen. Da ich gerade dabei bin und mir ein neues Rad aufbaue. Für mich wäre die First Air Platinum auch die erste Wahl. Wenn es aber mit den 185er Discs nicht klappt, wäre die Gabel für mich hinfällig da ich nicht auf kleinere Scheiben wechseln möchte. Da hier doch schon ein recht großer Unterschied zum Bremsverhalten vorliegt.


----------



## Padde131 (7. März 2010)

Dürfte ja im grunde allen Avid Fahrern so gehen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ja, wie gesagt wir werden uns umgehend meden, wenn es Neuigkeiten betreffend der 185mm Scheibe gibt. 
Wir wollen definitiv keinen hängen lassen und hoffen selber, dass grünes Licht gegeben werden kann - bitte noch ein klein wenig Geduld!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Radkarsten (15. März 2010)

Nur dass ich jetzt richtig kombiniere.... hat Ghost da also letztes Jahr z.B. bei dem SE 6000 "ungesichertes" Material verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maruu (15. März 2010)

Radkarsten schrieb:


> Nur dass ich jetzt richtig kombiniere.... hat Ghost da also letztes Jahr z.B. bei dem SE 6000 "ungesichertes" Material verbaut?



Sieht so aus, ja 

Bei den 2010er Modellen siehts bei Ghost nicht anders aus, siehe SE6000


----------



## Padde131 (15. März 2010)

Habs jetzt auch seit 150 km so im einsatz. Über eine ofizielle Freigabe wär ich dennoch froh.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (16. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

wir werden auch nach möglicher Freigabe der 185mm Scheibe in unseren Empfehlungen für die 2011er Generation die 180mm bestehen lassen - das nur zur Info.
Die Tests laufen noch.

Grüße aus Taiwan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Maruu (26. März 2010)

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Padde131 (31. März 2010)

Ich hätte nochmal ne ganz andere Frage. Seit ein paar fahrten hab ich am rechten Tauchrohr immer n blaues Öl/Fett. Ist in der Gabel blaues Öl, das da Austritt? 
Falls ja, hilft n neuer Dichtsatz? Bekomm ich den über Paul Lange?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (1. April 2010)

Hallo Padde131,

das blaue Fett was austritt ist die Schmierung der Gabel.
RST setzt seit Jahren ein spezielles Schmierfett ein, um die Gabel "dauerzuschmieren". Eine Schmierung mit Öl erfordert sehr teure Dichtigkeitsprüfungen, weswegen bis dato bei RST darauf verzichtet wird.
Das immer mal wieder Fett (hier blau eingefärbt) austritt, welches zwischen Abstreifringen und oberer Führungsbuchse eingebracht ist, ist in Maßen normal.
Sollte sich das nach ein paar Stunden Einfahrzeit nicht gelegt haben, ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der Abstreifring in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. 
Da diese Abdichtung eingeklebt ist, ist ein Tausch nicht einfach bis unmöglich.
Wie gasagt, nach gewisser "Bedenkzeit" wenn sich immer noch Fett aus der Gabel rausmogeln sollte, kann die Tauchrohreinheit gewechselt werden. Das geht dann wie immer den übliche Dienstweg über Paul Lange wie schon so oft und gerne beschrieben 

Sollten noch Fragen auftauchen, dann stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

@ Scheibenbrems-Max-Größe-Frage: ist nicht vergessen und wir sind (immer noch) dran!

Gruß vom RST Europe Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. April 2010)

Padde131 schrieb:


> Bei Avid Scheibenbremsen sind die mittlere Größe ja 185er, sind die auch schon nichtmehr zugelassen, und dann nurnoch auf eigene Verantwortung? ...



Hallo an alle,

es hat nun eine Weile gedauert, aber gut Ding will Wiele haben.
Nun ist es offiziell - die RST F1RST verträgt die 185mm Scheibe.

Wir hoffen damit nun einigen Leuten die Bedenken genommen zu haben.

Ride on.

Gru0 vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Skali (22. April 2010)

Vielen Dank! Jetzt habe ich eine Sorge weniger


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auch noch mal ne spezielle Frage 

Ich fahr an meinem Race Hardtail immer noch V-Brakes und war angenehm überrascht ob der Tatsache das es die F1 Platinum 2010 auch mit V-Brake Sockel gegen sollte, nur bisher gesehen habe ich sie noch nirgens...?

Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall die Version mit 80mm benötigen da meine bisherige Gabel nur 440mm hoch baut und meine Geometrie durch die 100er Gabel einfach zu sehr verändert würde. Hat die Gabel die normalen 460mm(80er) und 480mm(100er) Einbauhöhe und wenn du schreibst "Zudem wird eine Version mit V-Bremse aufgelegt", ist das Casting dann V-Brake only oder für beides zu gebrauchen?

Schönen Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo yellow-faggin,

ja, die RST F1RST gibt es als Version mit Canti-Sockeln und PM Disc Aufnahme und als Disc Only Variante - z.B. zum späteren Aufrüsten.
Die F1RST Air ebenso wie die F1RST Platinum, die gegenüber der Air nochmal deutlich abgespeckt hat, sind bei Paul Lange auf Lager. Somit kann man diese ganz einfach bestellen (als Händler  ).
Einen Umbaukit auf 80mm können wir "stellen", eigentlich sind die Gabeln ausschließlich als 100mm Variante im Einsatz.

Wenn es noch was gibt sind wir gerne für weitere Fragen offen 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Juni 2010)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo yellow-faggin,
> 
> ja, die RST F1RST gibt es als Version mit Canti-Sockeln und PM Disc Aufnahme und als Disc Only Variante - z.B. zum späteren Aufrüsten.
> Die F1RST Air ebenso wie die F1RST Platinum, die gegenüber der Air nochmal deutlich abgespeckt hat, sind bei Paul Lange auf Lager. Somit kann man diese ganz einfach bestellen (als Händler  ).
> ...



Hi, vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort 

Die für mich interessante Gabel ist die F1RST Platinum (in weiß) in der Canti/Disc Ausführung. Was wiegt denn sowas mit ungekürztem Schaft?
Wird beim Umbaukit auf 80mm einfach nur ein wenig Federweg blockiert oder kommt die Gabel im Ganzen tiefer?
Weil mit den 480mm Einbauhöhe der 100mm Variante verändert sich meine Geometrie echt nen bisschen viel 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

der Umbaukit senkt die ganze Gabel ab - siehe Produktinfo 460mm Einbaulänge.
Haben die Gabeln leider nicht vorliegen - die Variante Disc Only F1RST Plat. in weiß mit weißer Krone wiegt mit 230mm Schaft und Kralle 1502 Gramm - diese ist in unserem Toyota Bike (siehe Galerie) verbaut. Die Cantisockel werden nicht soo dick auftragen.

Des mal jetzt soweit.

Ein schönes WE wünscht das RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. August 2010)

Hi,

gibts denn schon Infos bezüglich Änderungen für das 2011er Modell oder bleibt da alles beim Alten?
Will nicht mehr bis zur Eurobike warten, sind ja immerhin noch 2 Wochen 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. August 2010)

Hallo yellow-faggin,

tja, das Jahr 2011...
Wir haben die F1RST Reihe eigentlich ziemlich unangetastet gelassen, da das Feedback von Rennfahrern ebenso wie euch Bikern hier im Forum und draußen sehr positiv ausfällt.
Intern sind die Gabeln leicht modifiziert, um die Reibung noch ein wenig herabzusetzen.
Unsere 32mm Gabel RST Titan ist neu aufgelegt worden.
Angesiedelt ist diese jedoch eher im All Mountain Segment, es gibt sie bis 140mm Federweg (für Schnellspanner Naben).
Auch unsere beiden anderen Bike Tipp Gabeln Strom und Titan15 haben kleine interne Modifikationen über sich ergehen lassen müssen.
Man soll sich ja nie ausruhen, sondern immer weiter an seinen Produkten feilen 

In Sachen Funktechnik werden wir unsere drahtlos zu bedienende F1RST Wireless vorstellen - Lockout am Lenker der Zukunft.
Diese wird auch auf dem Demo Day zu "erfahren" sein...

Also freuen wir uns gerne auf jeden der bei uns auf dem Demo Day, oder eben der Eurobike Messe vorbei schaut - Halle A1, neben SHIMANO.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## gripir (16. September 2010)

passt der remote lockout hebel von einer omega-T RL auch an eine f1rst platinum?

gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (17. September 2010)

Hallo gripir,

die Frage können wir vorsichtig mit "ja" beantworten.

Bei den aktuellen Modellen Baujahr 2009-2012  haben wir auf eine one-fits-all Variante geachtet.
Grundsätzlich passt jeder RL hebel mitsamt Anlenkung etc. auf jeder hydraulisch betätigte RST Lockout Gabel!

Wenn ein TnL Remote Lockout für eine Gabel wie die F1RST verwendet werden soll, so ist dies kein Problem! Einzig die günstigeren TnL Varianten brauchen einen kleinen Aluadapter für die Drehachse, nur so kann das RL Kit dort verwendet werden.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gripir (17. September 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Naja bisher hab ich ja meine Omega noch nicht kaputt bekommen  ... aber wieso nicht bei RST bleiben


----------

